# Transfer printing � Identifying and resolving problems



## Holger Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

*Transfer printing – Identifying and resolving problems*

People are telling me that this could be interesting, so I wanted to share with you.

*Transfer printing – Identifying and resolving problems*

Holger Beck, SEF - The digital transfer printing market has been growing for years. While this has to a certain extent displaced classic screen printing, it has also opened up new opportunities and markets. The barriers to entry are low: all one needs to get started is a small investment into a plotter and a transfer printing press. The potential problems have remained the same, but new problems are caused by the new process fabrics. A multi-part series of articles is designed to help users to identify problems and to develop possible solutions. There are no silver bullets for every issue, but users can develop a recom-mended set of actions by having an understanding of the background. As a result, the work can proceed faster and more cost-effectively, while also avoiding customer complaints.

*Part 2 - Transfer parameters for flock & flex*

Many users see the transfer parameters specified by the manufacturer as the only option for applying the transfer to the fabric. But this is far from true: the manufacturer's specificat-ions are recommendations. In all likelihood, everything will work just as intended and there will be no issues with wash fastness when relying on these. But what should be done when plate impressions are caused, the employed fabric is not rated for 165 °C, or the process does not work in spite of the specified parameters?

Full article:https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3f6Y1OKiJ2ATkFhb2I2Y0tLWU0

Waiting for your comments...


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

You come up with the nice explanation and I really like it. Thanks for sharing this much useful post with us and keep it doing...


----------



## Holger Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Transfer printing – Identifying and resolving problems*

Thank you!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CINNIG (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for this article, very useful!


----------

